# Nextcloud update fail

## tabanus

My nextcloud update has failed with this error:

```
# sudo -u lighttpd php occ upgrade

The process control (PCNTL) extensions are required in case you want to interrupt long running commands - see http://php.net/manual/en/book.pcntl.php

Nextcloud or one of the apps require upgrade - only a limited number of commands are available

You may use your browser or the occ upgrade command to do the upgrade

Set log level to debug

Doctrine\DBAL\Exception\DriverException: An exception occurred while executing 'CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE __temp__oc_activity AS SELECT activity_id, timestamp, priority, type, user, affecteduser, app, subject, subjectparams, message, messageparams, file, link, object_type, object_id FROM oc_activity':

SQLSTATE[HY000]: General error: 10 disk I/O error

Update failed

Maintenance mode is kept active

Reset log level
```

Desktop clients are now unable to connect to the server.

----------

